# Rimless low iron glass tanks with seamless front corners?



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

Anyone familiar with Aqua Vim aquariums? These look like what I might be looking for. Doing further research. I really like what I see so far.

http://www.aquavim.com/index.html


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

Guess that's a no then huh? Frustrating....


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

m00se said:


> I'm in the market for a new system. I am looking at ADA, Perfecto, Deep Blue, Glass Cages, Fluval/Hagen, and others. I don't see anyone who offers a rimless 57 gallon tank with a seamless front in low iron glass. Does such a tank exist? Any ideas would be greatly appreciated! I have become goog-blind - help!
> 
> Thanks folks.


ADA 120P is about 65 gallons. I think that is the closest you are going to get.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

I think distortion at the corners would be as much of a distraction as seamed corners.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

Yea the ADA tanks are nice, and by the looks of it might be what I wind up with, but they don't have the seamless front glass.

Salty: I don't think the distortion is any more noticeable than it is on an acrylic tank. There are plenty of tanks with this type of glass, but all of them have top trim. I am beginning to think that there must be a structural reason. Otherwise I imagine there'd be tanks like this on the market.

Hoppy has/had a seamless 57 gallon tank - I think his is an Oceanic or maybe the Fluval. I never did confirm. 

Anyway, I used to have several reef tanks. They were all acrylic with seamless fronts. The nightmare of cleaning them still keeps me awake at night ;-) but the clarity and lack of the joints in the corners *almost* made them worth the headaches. If I could combine the beauty of iron-free glass with seamless joints, I would be a very happy man indeed.

This is my goal at any rate...

Cheers, mates


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

I had an acrylic reef in the early 90's. I'd never again consider another one unless it was 300+ gallons. I see the value in low lead glass for SW but not for FW. For me it's the green hue regular glass casts and that's not such an issue in a FW planted. I don't have great eyesight so the clarity isn't a big deal. lol


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

You have a good point, since FW planted tanks generally have a green cast due to, well, green plants! 

I still don't even see any seamless, rimless, regular glass tanks out there... Not one.

Odd, innit...


----------



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

m00se, have you seen an ADA tank in person? Something like a 60-P or bigger?

_My opinion_ is that the clean silicone jobs are better at being "invisible" than the very distracting distortion brought by seamless corner tanks.


----------



## CWO4GUNNER (Nov 30, 2010)

I have had both frameless and bent corner tanks that are intended to have clean lines and they do for about 4 weeks. The reason why tanks have plastic frames is not just aesthetics but to hide the top water line stains and bottom gravel diterous stains. After having them I got tired of maintaining the visible waterline stains and bottom poop stains and sold them. Ill never own a tank that cant hide these top & bottom areas again. In fact Im designing my next DIY tank I intend to build 4'X4'X8' and it will have a 2 inch extended water-tight top rim that will be notched to act as an overflow (actually spilling over into the drain box) to the 145G glass sump below via 3" PVC. I have been selling smaller tanks as I have progressed onto GTS lol:biggrin:


----------



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

CWO4GUNNER said:


> I have had both frameless and bent corner tanks that are intended to have clean lines and they do for about 4 weeks. The reason why tanks have plastic frames is not just aesthetics but to hide the top water line stains and bottom gravel diterous stains. After having them I got tired of maintaining the visible waterline stains and bottom poop stains and sold them. Ill never own a tank that cant hide these top & bottom areas again. In fact Im designing my next DIY tank I intend to build 4'X4'X8' and it will have a 2 inch extended water-tight top rim that will be notched to act as an overflow (actually spilling over into the drain box) to the 145G glass sump below via 3" PVC. I have been selling smaller tanks as I have progressed onto GTS lol:biggrin:


That's also a good point CWO4GUNNER. Not a lot of folks realize the added maintenance of keeping that clean look for rimless tanks -- the "stains" at the top are water level stains from evaporation. Very easy to wipe daily, but does get old. Folks with automatic top-off systems might not have this problem though.
No clue about bottom poop stains though. My fish are all too small to have poop big enough to stain glass. Only stains I get at the bottom are when I have GSA outbreaks.


----------



## CWO4GUNNER (Nov 30, 2010)

zergling said:


> That's also a good point CWO4GUNNER. Not a lot of folks realize the added maintenance of keeping that clean look for rimless tanks -- the "stains" at the top are water level stains from evaporation. Very easy to wipe daily, but does get old. Folks with automatic top-off systems might not have this problem though.
> No clue about bottom poop stains though. My fish are all too small to have poop big enough to stain glass. Only stains I get at the bottom are when I have GSA outbreaks.


Its the brown stained glass below the gravel or sand that works its way down, and while we know we eventually get to it with deep vacuuming, its nice not to have to see it all the time 1/2" below the sand on a rimless tank IMO anyway. Sort of like the reason we don't have clear acrylic toilets, although Im sure its been tried.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

Yea I can see both your points, guys... Maybe my dream tank just doesn't exist (yet). I've never seen the ADA tanks in person, so I can't say they would be inadequate. I don't have anyone local to me that has one that I'm aware of. My idea of having the best of both worlds with the clean lines of the rimless tank with the unobstructed view of the edges and that nasty ugly silicone bead not being there....well, it excites me!

I can see how having hard water stains would be unsightly for sure. I would be on top of that though. I'm leaning hard towards wanting a tank with a low stand, too. I want to have it at maybe 25" or even lower a bit, so that the tank viewing area would be closer to eye level when sitting in the easy chair. Also, I am 5'7" tall so getting into the tank with my arms either requires a stool or tongs.. 

These shallow "tidal pool" tanks look almost perfect - more square than rectangular, lower stands. I would want my tank to be a little deeper - in the 15-18" range - no deeper though.

I should take another look at Amano's stuff. 

Thanks!


----------



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

m00se, the biggest point of ADA tanks is to not have the "nasty ugly silicone bead". You have to look very closely to see the silicone, and when you do, you'll realize how amazingly clean they do it.

Perhaps you can contact Aqua Forest Aquarium or ADG to send you side by side pics of a ADA tank and a seamless tank. I personally hate the distortion in seamless tanks, but that's only my opinion.


I do understand your efforts in making sure you get what you want. No compromises if possible. Good luck!

EDIT: Careful with making the stand too low. I'm 5'6'', and the Aquatic Fundamentals stand for my ADA 120-P is 28.25" tall. It is just the perfect height for 
- my short asian arms when doing tank maintenance, 
- when I stand right in front of the tank, I can still have the top view
- when I sit on the couch (4' away from the tank), my line of sight is low enough to enjoy the entire height of the tank.

While 3" less height is probably not much, be careful of going too low, as you'll really work your lower back when doing maintenance


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

Heh, you just made me fish out my yard stick to check the height of the stand I have under my 30 gallon tank (for the 5000th time - you'd think I would remember this stuff!). It's exactly 28" tall. I'll have to mull over this some more.

So I just got off the phone with a gentleman by the name of Alex at Aqua Vim Products in Queens NY. He is steering me towards this series they manufacture in China:

http://www.aquavim.com/4-ultra_combo.htm

They have a 60 gallon that's rimless and has 45 degree angle cut glass for the corners, and their "almost star fire" clarity glass. If I don't get the complete kit which consists of a sump, assorted filtration and pvc doodads, pump, and light, it would be approximately $1600 with the stand. Another $200 to ship it. He could also have the factory make this tank as shallow as I want it, but I would have to wait for it to be modded, and it would be shipped in a 40' shipping container with the rest of his order - 2-3 months.

I'm not wild about black stands, so this is a possibility but not *quite* there yet.


----------



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

Good luck m00se! I've never seen tanks with 45 degree angle cut glass, so no clue on that. 

If I had the $1600 + shipping to spend, I'd immediately go with ADA 120-P and a custom ADA-style cabinet, and use the leftover for all the other equipment I'll need. But obviously, I'm a big fanboy of ADA products.

......that or a custom 4' x 2' x 18" (height) tank, and custom ADA-style stand.


Anywho, whatever you get, make sure you get at least 18" of space from front glass to back glass. It really sucks to be cramped in space when you're trying to have a nice scape.

If I ever upgrade my ADA 120-P, it'll be 4' x 2' x 18" like I said above.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

m00se said:


> Heh, you just made me fish out my yard stick to check the height of the stand I have under my 30 gallon tank (for the 5000th time - you'd think I would remember this stuff!). It's exactly 28" tall. I'll have to mull over this some more.
> 
> So I just got off the phone with a gentleman by the name of Alex at Aqua Vim Products in Queens NY. He is steering me towards this series they manufacture in China:
> 
> ...


1600 for a 60 gallon?!?

is there anything wrong with http://www.glasscages.com/?sAction=ViewCat&lCatID=46 that people arent mentioning them?


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

Sorry m00se, I didn't realize you were looking for a seamless front. ADA does manufacture this type of tank, but they only go up to a 60P and are custom made with bent glass - very expensive!

http://www.adgshop.com/Cube_Garden_Superior_s/120.htm

Glasscages makes custom tanks, but I've heard their workmanship is hit or miss - some people have good luck and other people complain of messy silicone and leaky tanks.


----------



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

scapegoat said:


> 1600 for a 60 gallon?!?
> 
> is there anything wrong with http://www.glasscages.com/?sAction=ViewCat&lCatID=46 that people arent mentioning them?


If you search around, a lot of mixed reviews for glasscages, especially on reef forums.

Also, it's 1600 for a custom tank and stand. I don't, however, know the breakdown/details. I just hope the silicone job on this is on par or better than on ADA tanks.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

zergling said:


> Good luck m00se! I've never seen tanks with 45 degree angle cut glass, so no clue on that.


Yea I guess they're unique for this type of seam. They claim that it's stronger due to the small increase in glueable surface area. And it's supposedly polished which makes it disappear into the viewing area. 



zergling said:


> If I had the $1600 + shipping to spend, I'd immediately go with ADA 120-P and a custom ADA-style cabinet, and use the leftover for all the other equipment I'll need. But obviously, I'm a big fanboy of ADA products.
> 
> ......that or a custom 4' x 2' x 18" (height) tank, and custom ADA-style stand.
> 
> ...


I see these tanks and their stands and my first impression is that I would want a wood stand. Since these tanks are non standard, I would need to have one custom built. This would bring the total up considerably. In another life I could have made one myself, but now that I'm single and living in an apartment: no longer possible. Man I miss my wood shop....

Also, which site(s) are you looking at? Could you pass me a URL or two? I go to http://www.adana-usa.com/ and http://www.adgshop.com but then it takes an hour to drill down to the tanks you're talking about.. :hihi:

BTW, I have no interest in spending $1600 on that Aqua Vim tank and stand. Or any tank and stand for that matter. I should have been more clear on that. I was actually talking to the importer, and I'm pretty sure he quoted me list price. Were I to pursue it, I would call around to his retailers (all in the NYC area) and get a better price. For that kind of money and the compromises I would have to make - no way. It was a non-starter when he told me the only stand they make for it is black... One thing that tank does have that do like is the surface skimmer. Even that would be a compromise because the tank is pre-drilled for it so no choice where it sits in the tank unless I have another hole drilled. 

No, that system is not for me.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

scapegoat said:


> 1600 for a 60 gallon?!?
> 
> is there anything wrong with http://www.glasscages.com/?sAction=ViewCat&lCatID=46 that people aren't mentioning them?


Hey scapegoat. I personally have nothing against them, although I have heard a rumor here and there about their rudeness. The other problem I have with working with them is that they don't ship common carrier and the closest their truck gets to me is pretty far away in White Plains. The total for the tank I'd want customized with the star fire glass and the unfinished red oak stand would be a shade over $600... If not for the shipping problem, I might consider working with them. Their prices sure are right. 

You better believe I'd vet them thoroughly through the reef forums, and confront them directly about their seal reliability and reputation before they got a dime from me.


----------



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

You have the right sites m00se. Look for the ADA 120-P or 90-P.

120-P
http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=76_25_29&products_id=121
or
http://www.adgshop.com/120cm_Cube_Garden_p/102-8552.htm


90-P
http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=76_25_29&products_id=120
or
http://www.adgshop.com/90cm_Cube_Garden_p/102-8542.htm



As far as I know, ADA doesn't have a tank that has the dimensions that I want to upgrade to, though -- 4' x 2' x 18". If I ever upgrade my 120-P, I'll need to have it custom made.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

Storm said:


> Sorry m00se, I didn't realize you were looking for a seamless front. ADA does manufacture this type of tank, but they only go up to a 60P and are custom made with bent glass - very expensive!
> 
> http://www.adgshop.com/Cube_Garden_Superior_s/120.htm
> 
> Glasscages makes custom tanks, but I've heard their workmanship is hit or miss - some people have good luck and other people complain of messy silicone and leaky tanks.


Holy Macaroni!!! $3000 for a 24" long tank? SURE!!! SIGN ME UP!! LOL

Ya know, I'm sure there's someone out there who'd jump on one of those...I only wish my pockets were that deep and money grew on trees, yea? Seriously though, I bet they'd be something to behold with an LED array above it and some SPS corals and clams.

Thanks for the URL, Storm. Now I feel less silly for wanting to spend some money on this tub.

:biggrin: <--- green with envy!


----------



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

dangit m00se! you thank storm for the link to the $3000 24" tank, but not me for the reasonable ADA ones?? Set your priorities straight man!!!

Hahaha jk! 

Good luck with picking the right tank!


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

Oh, no seriously zergling! I really appreciate it! It was the order the posts were coming at me. I actually read his before yours, honest! I get insta-notified via email when someone posts to a thread I'm subbed to, and his showed up first. Then I ran to the store and see yours when I get home...

Ok, the P-90 size is what I'm looking for. The price is frightening, but not out of the question, but what's up with the prices of their stands? They're more money than the tanks. $729 for a stand? I would have to seriously wrestle with that....

TBH, I'm starting to get a little fatigued over this. Info overload or something. Truth is I'm a little miffed that not one manufacturer makes these tanks with high clarity glass and seamless fronts. And as a result, I think I have to adjust my expectations downward and reset my monetary pain threshold a bit. Now I'm looking at a bunch of other tanks again, since the seamless thing has morphed into a chase for the Holy Grail.... ADA sure make nice tanks. They really got you by the cajones with those stands though.

Cheers and thanks again!

My head hurts...I think I need a toddy :hihi:


----------



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

Haha I was just yankee-ing your chain m00se! Sea what I did der? 

The 90-P definitely has ideal dimensions with that 2:1:1 lenth:width:height ratio. If I didn't already have the stand and lighting for a 4ft tank, this would've been what I'd get.

Agreed on the price of those ADA stands. Crazy. I don't think I've met anyone with those legit ADA stands in their homes yet, usually just custom built ADA-style stands.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

Well Plaid zergling ;-)

Well, I'm all over the place now. I thought about what CWO4GUNNER wrote... The whole upper rim nasty thing, and then off on 10 other tangents besides. I *thought* I knew what I wanted for a minute there.

Now I spy a 70 gallon Oceanic traditional tank/stand on CL that's cheap, and more than what I want sizewise, but doable. It's saying "come look at me - come look at me!" and I have just about succumbed to the siren song. Man, what a journey. I really wanted the rimless tank, but honestly, the lack of seamless choices stopped me dead. For the money they want, no....just no....

Cheers, and thank you for the support! It really helped!


----------



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

Sure thing m00se, that's the great thing about online forums -- hundreds of folks willing to share their experiences!

The upper rim stains and what not is just a matter of having 5 minutes a day to wipe it out. However, it still is one more thing to add to manual maintenance. I know folks, like myself, can get really busy at times.

Just remember one thing with picking the correct tank and stand. These two, along with substrate, cannot be changed without breaking down the tank. Take your time, make the right decision, and most importantly, be happy with it!


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Mr. Aqua and GLA have rimless low iron glass tanks. Check if they have something closer to what you want. Otherwise, you have to custom order from Glasscages or other manufacturers.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks malaybiswas,

I looked at them, and 4-5 others. They're all nice tanks, and each have positives and negatives. The one thing none of them have except the $3200.00 ADA, is seamless front glass. And the ADA is a 20 gallon tank. I wish I could afford it, because if I had that kind of money I could have one custom made. I actually got a quote for a 60 gallon custom made tank/stand from Aqua Vim. They told me they could do it for around $5000. And I'd have to wait for it to come from China via shipping container --> 2-3 months.

I'm back to square one on this. I'm very tempted to check out the Oceanic I saw on Craigslist. I plan on doing that tomorrow or Wednesday. The tank looks clean and it's a mid-2000s vintage, so I don't think it's one of the problem tanks they had out there for a while. This is a standard tank with silicone seams and trim on top and bottom.

Thanks though - appreciate the props


----------

